# Do They See Color?



## Xavion (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello! I want to know if Betta's can see color. If they can, what colors can/can't they see? If I leave a blue, or a red, light on in his tank, will he see it?


----------



## Girl03 (Mar 6, 2015)

I think some fish are more sensitive to light and possibly certain colors, and maybe there is some that can only see a few colors but generally yes fish can see colors. I am pretty sure your fish will be able to see the colors of the light.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they can. 
An individual can become stressed against certain colors but would flare against other colors. I'm not sure how clear they can differentiate multiple colors though. Like how would they see wild type colors or koi. But I'm sure they can differentiate most solid betta colors.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Looked it up, they see color but see greys differently than us, and their vision isn't as sharp. (Take a photo, blur it slightly, then increase brightness and contrast to 150%) instead of red/blue/green color cones in their eyes they have red/orange/blue, so idk how that affects the color 
But deep water species only have red/blue cones


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Interesting. I wonder if the orange instead of green gives them a "truer" color in murky water? Water will scatter light some, so the orange rods might help compensate for some of that light scatter.

Just a theory anyway. No idea how it actually works for them in practice.


----------



## mepxx (Mar 8, 2015)

My betta fish always reacts negatively towards the color red lol im always careful around her to avoid startling her


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

mepxx said:


> My betta fish always reacts negatively towards the color red lol im always careful around her to avoid startling her


Yes! I think red is rather intimidating to my betta!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Meanwhile I had a dark blue boy who couldn't stand the color dark blue. Good think he was in a dark blue tank with dark blue gravel and decor


----------

